# Quiz on Structural Analysis and Design



## skahmad (Jun 28, 2012)

For Quiz on structural analysis and design please visit

http://civilengineer.webinfolist.com/cequiz/stranal.htm

and

http://civilengineer.webinfolist.com/cequiz/strudes.htm


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't trust any website that looks like it was created on Geocities circa 1994.

Plus: what McEngr said. The questions are questionable, not to mention the answers.

Grade: F


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 28, 2012)

Adding...http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&amp;music=10&amp;url=engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19535


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, looks aside the content of the questions is geared more for the structural AM found on the Civil PE exam. As we all know, it won't simply cut it on the SE exam.

I can also say that his IP address isn't from around here. Most likely trying to drum up business for the website.


----------



## skahmad (Apr 16, 2013)

@Chief Engineer, @ The Bear Baron, @ Project Manager

Questions and answers are correctly worded;

For axially loaded member,

displacement = PL/ AE

or, P = (displacement) x (AE)/L

from the above relation; the force required to produce unit displacement = AE/L

Axial stiffness is defined as AE/L

therefore the question for stiffness is correctly worded


----------

